# Kann einzelne Zelle nicht verbreitern



## ManueI (19. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Es geht um folgende Seite

http://www.manuelmittelpunkt.de

Ich möchte gerne das das PLUS & MINUS weiter voneinnander abstehen, damit ich auch zahlen wie 20 / 20 einfügen kann. Beim ersten Arbeiten habe ich dies jedoch nicht berücksichtigt und bin nun einfach zu blöd dies gescheit zu ändern, ohne das die ganze Seite zerspringt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Maik (19. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ehrlich gesagt versteh ich hier das Problem nicht.

Wenn du eine Zelle im Tabellengerüst verbreitern möchtest, mußt du eben dieses hinzugenommene Maß von der benachbarten Zelle subtrahieren, oder eben die vollständige Tabelle verbreitern.

mfg Maik


----------



## ManueI (19. Februar 2009)

Das Problem ist einfach das ich nicht einmal richtig zuordnen kann, welche es ist.
Ich blicke da leider nicht durch, hatte den Code mal vor nem halben Jahr irgendwie zusammengefudelt


----------



## Maik (19. Februar 2009)

In dieser "kleinen" Tabelle findest du dich nicht zurecht? 

Dann schalt zur visuellen Unterstützung den Tabellenrahmen ein, um die Grenzen innerhalb des Tabellengerüsts zu erkennen.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maik (19. Februar 2009)

```
<td width="519" height="6" background="../gfx/mm_05.gif"></td>

...

<td rowspan="3" width="37" height="22" style="background:url(../gfx/1_8.gif) 0 50% no-repeat;"></td>
```


mfg Maik


----------

